# *_--= Masters of the Bow LIVE interactive LECTURE =--_*



## living_stradivarius

*Masters of The Bow Program*
*** This thread will be continually updated ***

Violin Historian Cheniston K. Roland has a LOT (as in 12,000+) of recordings (LPs even) to share, plenty of stories to tell, and techniques you might find useful. He's played on 8 Strads, 2 Guarneri, knew Menuhin, Oistrakh, and the Beatles :lol:. We'll be having weekly meetings; *times will be posted* during the course of the week.
You can see and hear multiple visitors at once, which means it's possible to put on a joint performance (hopefully the delay would be minimal).
Please visit the URL below.

http://www.cmgchat.co.nr
http://www.cmgchat.co.cc MIRROR

Upcoming event: SUNDAY, Nov. 16 9PM GMT 0, 4PM EASTERN GMT -5

_Archive:_

_
*MASTERS OF THE BOW*_

*Sunday Nov. 9 event: 
Audio is available for download here:
http://rapidshare.com/files/163028355/chenistonlecture2cut.mp3

Sunday's evening's VIOLINLAND hour on CMG Chat was well attended.
Cheniston K Roland, played and talked about the following recordings.

Elman - Quartet of Boston Symphony Orchestra - Andante Quartet No 3 (Dittersdorf) -
a tribute to RALPH STEIN Professor of Law New York

Neveu -Nocturne No 20 in C sharp minor op posh (Chopin) arr. Rodionov - 1938 Berlin

Manen -The Bee (F Schubert) - Live broadcast 1954 Barcelona

Kreisler - Preludium Partita No 3 (Bach)- 1903 - Berlin - extreemly rare

Lajos - Valse(Dinicu) - Brilliant Staccato - taken from You Tube

Sandler - Meditation (Massenet) arr Marsick - 1940s

Kulenkampff - Andante Sostenuto Solo Sonata No 1 in A (Reger) - 1936

Zimbalist - Introduction and Tarantelle Op 43 (Saratate) - Radio broadcast - Schell Chateaux

Godowsky - Caprice Basque Op 24 (Sarasate) - 1930s

Newman - Recitative & Scherzo-Caprice Op 6 (Kreisler) -1962 - private tape from Roland Collection*

*Saturday Nov. 1 event:
Audio available for download: http://rapidshare.com/files/163033699/motb_lecture1.mp3

Saturday evening's VIOLINLAND hour on CMG Chat was well attended with Cheniston K Roland, who played and talked about the following recordings.

Alberto Bachman - Zapadeado (Bachman) - The man who wrote "The Encyclopaedia of the Violin" (1925)

August Wilhelmj - playing Le Streghe (Paganini) - one of the newly discovered cylinders

Albert Spalding - Hark, Hark the Lark (Schubert arr. Spalding)

Eugene Ormandy - "Hymn to the Sun (R Korsakov) - extremely rare recording

Benno Rabinof - La Gitana (Kreisler) - from his rarely found LP Gypsy Violin Classics

Jascha Heifetz - Mairzy Doats - Live Heifetz after a concert 1943

John Corigliano Snr - Apres une Reve (Faure) - from Longines Symphonette programme 1943

Guila Bustabo - Caprice in A minor op1/5(Paganini)

Paul Dukov - Happy Birthday Variations (Dukov) - this was included for one of the our visitors who's birthday was that day
*


----------

